# Fantasy NicNacs-Deine Hordengilde auf Aman'Thul



## Tiowa (13. September 2014)

_Unsere Gilde wurde 5/2014 von Xsandrus, auf dem Realm Aman'Thul, gegründet und in der Kameradschaft und Spielspass vor Loot und Level stehen.

Uns ist es wichtig, dass sich alle Member unterstützen und respektieren

Von unseren Mitgliedern erwarten wir, dass sie sich aktiv in das Gildenleben einbringen und nicht nur solo vor sich hin questen, auch eine Portion Humor kann nicht schaden.



Was wir wollen

Eine Gemeinschaft aufbauen, die zusammenhält und sich mit der Gilde identifiziert

Gemeinsam Abenteuer bestehen, zusammen Instanzen, Szenarien sowie Raids laufen

Ein freundschaftliches Klima innerhalb der Gilde aufrechterhalten

Als Gemeinschaft Spaß haben

Gemeinsam das Spiel besser kennenlernen, sowie die Gilde stetig verbessern



Was wir suchen

Spieler, die langfristig mit uns zusammen etwas aufbauen wollen

Aktive Mitglieder mit entsprechender geistigen Reife sowie guten Umgangsformen, Level & Erfahrung spielen keine Rolle

Spieler/Innen, die in unserem Forum und TS aktiv sind, wobei TS keine Pflicht ist, jedoch Pflicht in manchen Instanzen/Raids

Spieler/Innen, denen am Fortschritt der Gilde und natürlich auch ihrem eigenen Fortschritt gelegen ist

Spieler/Innen, die Humor mitbringen sowie hilfsbereit sind und sich in die Gemeinschaft einbringen

Jede Klasse und jedes Level ist gerne gesehen bzw. weitere Infos zu den gesuchten Klassen findet ihr in der Spielersuche



Was wir auf keinen Fall suchen

Egoplayer sowie Ignoranten

Humorlose SpielerInnen

Gildenhopper

Spieler, die konstruktive Kritik nicht vertragen können

Unmotivierte Spieler, die keinen Fortschritt verzeichen, denn diese bringen weder sich noch unsere Gemeinschaft voran



Was wir bieten!

Eine lockere, freundschaftliche Atmosphäre

Ein eigenes Gildenforum, in dem sich die Mitglieder vorstellen können, sich über Neuigkeiten rund um die Gilde sowie Events informieren können oder sich auch über Offtopic - Themen abseits von WOW austauschen können

Einen TS3-Server

Raids, zur Zeit nur Retroraids. Dies wird sich in WoD aber ändern

Hilfestellung bei Skillungen, Quests, Dungeons und Ausrüstung



Interessiert? Dann kontaktiert uns bitte  ingame über Xsandrus, Tiowa oder Boandlsepp, oder noch besser du postest deine Bewerbung gleich hier und jetzt. 


Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Mit besten Grüßen

Xsandrus/Gildenleitung

_


----------

